# Happy Birthday DeathTouch



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mark !!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday death touch enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday DT!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you very much. Still in a Halloween rutt. But next weekend I am going on a cruise to Bahamas.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday DT


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Mark!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, DT!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, DeathTouch!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear DeathTouch!
Happy Birthday to you!

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday DT!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Mark!!! I hope you have a great time on the cruise! *


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I have trouble remembering who is who here! But have a great birthday, DT!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Da Weiner and Rahnefan.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Be-lated Birthday DT!!! Hope it was a great day for ya!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday !!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy (belated) Birthday, DT!


----------

